# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Erfelijke fout in de patella

## Cyntia19

heyy,

ik ben net nieuw hier, en probeer een iemand te vinden die hierover mee kan praten.

Ikzelf raak gefrustreerd van mijn been, laatst heb ik een woede uitbarsting gehad bij mijn dokter. Ik ben vooral gefrustreerd omdat ik 19 ben en mijn been blokkeerd alles, vriendinen afbellen omdat hij pijn doet, niet langer dan 3 uur lopen etc. 

Mijn patella ofwel knieschijf is erfelijk kapot. Hij is instabiel en zit los, dit veroorzaakt pijn en gezwollen knie. Soms slik op erge dagen wel 2 sterke pijnstillers omdat de pijn te erg is, snachts word ik wel is gillend wakker en doe er ijs op. (ik rook dan ook ff pakje sigaretten weg :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )

ik heb al sinds me 12de, mijn zus heeft het ook maar dan aan 2 knieen. Ik praat nu niet zoveel meer met haar vroeger zette zij altijd mijn knie terug als die verschoven was :Big Grin: 

En het enige advies dat de dokter heeft is pijnstillers en een brache. Hij kan weinig doen. Ik moet er mee leren leven, vandaar dat ik nu iemand zoek die ook beenproblemen heeft en mij kan vertellen hoe diegene omgaat met het dagelijkse leven uitgaan enzo. 

ik hoop op reacties.

----------

